# All of the balls



## Arabus

Hello,
_
hep top = topların hepsi
 tüm top = topların tümü
bütün top = topların bütünü_

Are all these phrases correct?


----------



## cheeseandwhine

Hello Arabus,

The first one is correct, the second one is optional and the third one should have the opposite word order, and it should not have the possesive marker "ın".

Topların hepsi
Tüm toplar/topların tümü
Bütün toplar


----------



## Rallino

*Hep top* makes too little sense to be considered correct. Though, it can mean: _It's always a ball_.
*Tüm top* = *bütün top*: the entire ball
*Topların tümü* = *topların hepsi*: all of the balls
*Topların bütünü*: the entire group of the balls


----------



## Arabus

So the phrase "all of the balls" can be expressed in Turkish as follows:

_tüm toplar, topların tümü
bütün toplar_
_topların hepsi
_
The phrase "all of the ball" or "the entire ball" is:

_tüm top, topun tümü
bütün top_, (_topun bütünü_?)
_topun hepsi
_
The phrase "the entire group of balls" is:

_topların bütünü_

If there is a mistake please point it out for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Reverence

_All of the balls _(or _the entire group of balls_, same difference, really) can be translated as "topların hepsi", "topların bütünü", "topların tümü", "topların tamamı", "tüm toplar", or "bütün toplar". Examples of sensible translations for _the entire ball _are "topun tamamı" and "bütün top". There are other technically correct translations out there as well, but they rarely make any sense in daily speech.


----------



## Arabus

Thanks.......


----------

